# Birthday crawfish boil



## capt.joe (Feb 2, 2011)

I think I started a new tradition! My Birthday was yesterday. Toughed out the rain getting everything prepped, then we had a break in the rain by the time it was ready. 31lbs of crawfish with all the fixins!!! Turned out perfect


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Looks like a great way to spend a Birthday. Happy belated Birthday.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Wait a dern minute!!!! I wasn't there!!! Talking to the ole lady bout crawdads yesterday too! That's OK, making a trip to NO this weekend!!!

HAPPY BDAY anyways!!!


----------



## capt.joe (Feb 2, 2011)

lol, we should do a PFF boil. I got the crawfish at Cub's. Louisiana farm raised


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

April 9th will be my fourth annual birthday boil. I like this new tradition. My wife's best friend's husband's birthday is the same month, so we double up and throw a bash. :thumbup:

Happy belated birthday!


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

capt.joe said:


> lol, we should do a PFF boil. I got the crawfish at Cub's. Louisiana farm raised


+ 1 on the PFF boil, that would be awesome.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

capt.joe said:


> lol, we should do a PFF boil. I got the crawfish at Cub's. Louisiana farm raised


We do need to get one together. :thumbup:


----------



## capt.joe (Feb 2, 2011)

made some etouffee with the leftover tails


----------

